# Light Fixtures, Stem type



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Had these on my site before but got lost in the shuffle.

These are easy to make once you get the hang of it.












http://users.stratuswave.net/~wd8jik/light/light.htm


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice and an easy construction method. Thanks for sharing Lawrence. 
I have to find a tubebender like that one you use!!


----------



## jnlret (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm trying to follow your instructions. I need to get the light sockets and bulbs. Can you direct me? 

Thanks 

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Here's one link; 

http://www.cir-kitconcepts.com/estore5/


----------

